# Did you have an orgasm when you concieved?



## xsadiex

I was reading that the use of the female orgasm is to suck the sperm into the cervix....so I thought we could do a poll, did you orgasm when you conceived?


----------



## mumtobe01

I voted 'Yes'
It was not actually 'during' sex but shortly after hubby expelled his men :lol:


----------



## stucknthecity

Hehe when we were seriously trying we made sure to "pull the trigger" at the same time! Hard work but amazing results lol!!!


----------



## tink28

yes, after sex. ive heard thats the best way to do it as thats when u need the "sucking" action rather than during. worked for me!


----------



## xsadiex

Oh right, interesting stuff. What if you cannot orgasm? Is it a lot less likely you'll conceive?


----------



## tink28

i dont think its absolutely essential to conceive, im sure plenty of women dont


----------



## Weeplin

Yes :D


----------



## NewMummyx

yes, maybe that was why i was pregnant within a week :happydance:


----------



## Lawhra

I didn't. I only have twice during our whole relationship! (I struggle to, it can be very frustrating!). So that is proof enough you do not need to to conceive :D


----------



## GersPrincess

Oh yes. Literally right after hubby did!


----------



## baileykenz

i wouldnt do it unless i had orgasm lol
yes i did on all 3 and they were conceived straight away..
very intersting i must say lol


----------



## kiwimama

I'm not sure the exact time we conceived but I orgasm every time we have sex so figure I must of!


----------



## we can't wait

Nope, I didn't get the big O... but I knew during the sex that I had conceived. It just felt... different (in a good way.) But the O isn't neccessary for getting pregnant. Doesn't hurt though. :winkwink:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Have no idea since we weren't trying so I wasn't keeping track. It makes sense that orgasm would help but NO it isn't necessary (just think of all the women who have been raped but ended up pregnant......surely they didn't have an orgasm).


----------



## XJessicaX

Yup, I hadnt seen OH for weeks as he was away with work and we had the most amazing sex when he got back (had a very satisfactory orgasm!!) and I fell pregnant that night!


----------



## kiwimama

ChristinaRN said:


> Have no idea since we weren't trying so I wasn't keeping track. It makes sense that orgasm would help but NO it isn't necessary *(just think of all the women who have been raped but ended up pregnant......surely they didn't have an orgasm)*.

Surely that really wasn't necessary to point out.... 

It does help if the woman has an orgasm, the cervix kinda dips up and down into the sperm but honestly, those little things are so determined to get there, it's not going to matter whether you O or not! :lol:


----------



## Ashley2189

nope, sure didn't. it's extremely difficult for me to get anywhere CLOSE to orgasm through penetration. i've only orgasmed maybe twice in my life, and only after trying very hard to find the right spot for me. it takes a LOT of work, and doesn't feel like having sex. feels like... wiggling around trying to find my special spot lol =(


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh geez, I have no idea. We were TTC, so I know the week but not the day we conceived. And honestly, after three months of trying, during that major furtile week, some nights I just wanted mission accomplished instead!


----------



## Beaney192

Yes but shortly after xx


----------



## Jellybean0k

We've been trying for years, and I generally do , so I'll go with yes, but I'm not convinced orgasm helped with conception. I know for sure that I didn't with my first:shrug:


----------



## onedaybaby

Yes, and stuck my bum and legs in the air for about half an hour afterwards!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh goodness, I honestly can't remember. Sex with DH is always pretty good and I tend to O every time :blush: We were seriously TTC for about 8 months and the ninth month I got discouraged and decided I don't want to try seriously anymore and lo and behold I got pregnant. I dunno if O'ing has anything to do with it really.....


----------



## lilangelx

me and my fiance always orgasm together he waits for me, weather tats what got me pregnant or not i dont know but it did take 3 months. the month i concieved we ONLY did doggy position every other day all month and it was the only month we did that and i concieved so that position defo did it for us... sorry if tmi!


----------



## Groovychick

I voted yes. :)


----------



## Lauryn16

Nope


----------



## allaboard

Yes, not sure if i came exactly at the same time but near as dammit. We have conceived 2 times before and i definitely didn't come either time - it's not that easy for me to during intercourse to be honest. With my first child i'm sure i did cum too if i'm right in thinking when he was conceived. It's really not that essential, if my personal stats are anything to go by anyway lol.


----------



## allaboard

Ashley2189 said:


> nope, sure didn't. it's extremely difficult for me to get anywhere CLOSE to orgasm through penetration. i've only orgasmed maybe twice in my life, and only after trying very hard to find the right spot for me. it takes a LOT of work, and doesn't feel like having sex. feels like... wiggling around trying to find my special spot lol =(

Me too - it has to be a specific speed, pressure, angle. Proper pain to be honest, always feels such a chore and i'm so envious of other who get it most times! I only orgasm during penetration when i'm helping things along lol.


----------



## mamamay

Sittin with your legs up the wall after DTD for ten mins is another thing to try! x


----------



## mamamay

onedaybaby said:


> Yes, and stuck my bum and legs in the air for about half an hour afterwards!

lol, I just added that advice, didnt see you had too! Thats what worked for me! x


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes.... it worked the first day we TTC! I O'd right after my DH.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Im not sure lol. Me and OH dtd 8 times that night i dunno if i orgasmed every single time but i did a few and sometimes twice in one session so maybe how we got pregnant first time.


----------



## Dukechick

We had sex for 5 nights in a row right before I ovulated, and I can't remember if I did or not, I'm sure I did for some nights, but by the 5th night, I was like, "Just stick it in, and get this over with"!! HAHA... I was tired, and worked early the next day


----------



## mbara

Yes I heard that it encouraged the sperm to reach their destination so while we were actively ttc, we made sure I reached that point too


----------



## CamoQueen

Yes, but after sex was over (I brought myself to O). I cannot orgasm through penetration, I have to have manual or oral stimulation. If you can get off with regular sex, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Yes but before DH so not sure if that would've really helped :shrug:


----------



## Petra80

nope


----------



## EmzLouise

YES LOL

I've never had a problem with orgasms though, and that day it just kept... going hahaha. No wonder I got pregnant!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nope. didn't with either of mine.


----------



## rosie5637

i didn't even have sex! :haha:

i've spoken to a doctor about this theory and in his opinion it's another myth. whilst an orgasm can cause to cervix to dip into the pool of semen there is no sucking action going on.


----------



## DukesAngel

Yes here.


----------



## brunette&bubs

definitely not
:rofl:


----------



## bellahoney

Yes! I o'ed after hubby was done...ofcourse he fell asleep.. I put my legs in the air for 10 mins. Its a FACT that is what helped us conceive. I never o during wish I could


----------



## mnjhowell

Yes after hubby did. Our OB advised us to make sure I did one way or another after he ejaculated.


----------



## cdj1

I have conceived every time we have TTC and each time I made sure to have an orgasm


----------



## cherryglitter

i didnt with jake, and i didn't with this one either. :)


----------



## katrina1987

Well DS took 2years to make him and I certainlly don't have a problem with OH giving me an orgasm and this time it only took about 2months and same with the orgasms. I think its all down to life style and how much your doing aswell, not just if you have an orgasm


----------



## ahcigar1

I did and I normally don't. And afterward also propped butt up with pillow for a few min to have gravity also help contribute to get the little swimmers where they needed to be.


----------



## Leopard

I'm pre-orgasmic (I think that is what it is called) so it is VERY rare for me to reach orgasm point, and I know I did not reach that point on night of conception.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Nope because I was too bothered that he got his sperm in there that I didn't care if I O or not :) the previous pregnancy that was ectopic I did O when we conceived but not this time...


----------



## pinklightbulb

Yes, but I went first :haha: Does that make a difference?


----------



## Islander

nope - we normall have a great sex life and we both orgasm every time, but when we were TTC we needed to do it as fast as possible as I was off my arthritis meds and in a lot of pain... so 1. i was in pain, 2. we werent really in the mood - it was more a climb on and lets get this over with as fast as possible... lol we also discussed just how bad it had been lol - it gives us a good laugh now :)


----------



## elfy_p

You dont need to orgasm to conceive! I certainly didnt with my 1st 2 kids, being with their dad was like getting sh***ed by Mr Bean =P 
Pregnant with my 3rd now with new hubby, not sure which time I conceived but there were a few times we managed to 'get there' at exactly the same time! Maybe it helps but its not necessary!


----------



## daisybby03

I didnt orgasm and I am pregnant with twins!


----------



## VintageEnvy

Nope, not even close. I just cannot orgasm just from having sex and it's a chore to get me there by other means, my OH was the first guy ever to get me there and it's only happened once our whole relationship, several months after we conceived.


----------



## bubbles123

No, neither time and I got pregnant first month with LO and first time with this one.


----------



## TattooedMom2B

It's prob a bit tmi, but my wonderful OH always ensures that I do have an orgasm everytime :blush:

You don't need an orgams to concieve of course, but the contractions of the uterus cause the cervix to dip down into vagina where there's hopefully a 'contribution' from the man waiting.

I hadn't intended on getting pregnant, and actually ended up having a hot bath afterwards to relax and 'clean up' and still got pregnant. Guess it was meant to be :winkwink:


----------



## Torontogal

LOL, I have no idea. I don't know exactly which day I conceived, we were at it every day ;-)


----------



## x__amour

Oh no, lol.


----------



## bbyno1

No


----------



## Tracyface

Yep - unfortunately I cant O through sex alone and I need clitorial stimulation, so had to get my rabbit out afterwards and use his 'ears' lol - hubby doesn't mine one bit!!


----------



## shelle82uk

Yep, i O mainly through sex alone. I think there are only handfull of times that i haven't.


----------



## GirlRacer

As weird as it sounds, I'm not entirely sure cos we were doing it a lot around the time of conception.. Quite often I would orgasm after OH had released his 'magic' :)


----------



## AimeeP

Is it odd that i orgasm everytime we have sex? My friends just say im either very lucky, or Robbie's amazing in bed ;) ahaha both luck then, ooh and i obvs voted yes, although she wasnt planned, the pill failed on me :L xxx


----------



## dustbunny

Nope, my ex-partner never made me orgasm at all during the entire time we were together. Needless to say [and sorry for TMI] I am extremely skilled in sorting myself out. Haha!


----------



## stefie94

yes


----------



## j3ss

Nope! I was not so into it that night...


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sex is not over unless I orgasim! So yes :) 
We usually finish same time.


----------



## Srrme

I did, with this one, and my last. :haha:

My sister cannot orgasm during sex at all (why, I don't know) and she's conceived twice. :shrug:


----------



## Leopard

Srrme said:


> I did, with this one, and my last. :haha:
> 
> *My sister cannot orgasm during sex at all (why, I don't know) and she's conceived twice.* :shrug:

It is normally an actual disorder. I cannot remember the name at this exact moment but I have it. I've conceived twice, the first was a miscarriage sadly, but still two conceptions with no orgasm. I've had an orgasm once in my life and could never replicate it.


----------



## NuKe

yes, but before he did so it couldn't have sucked anything in as i was done before him :haha:


----------



## peace

Nope! His swimmers managed to get there on their own x


----------



## rock_chick

I did....husband and I were on holiday at the time and under the affluence of incohol lol


----------



## mamawannabee

I voted no, I did orgasm but it was before he was done, so I don't think it has the same effect?


----------



## tripletsOMG

xsadiex said:


> Oh right, interesting stuff. What if you cannot orgasm? Is it a lot less likely you'll conceive?

i dont have an orgasm with hubby:nope: and i have 3 kids and twins on the way lol:happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

I can't remember because I was drunk :rofl: How classy does that sound?!


----------



## future_numan

I voted yes, it was right after hubby:blush:


----------



## gills8752

Yup...I always do...(okay ill stop being smug now..lol)


----------



## RedRose19

yes i always do after him... :)


----------



## Lilbynon

Tmi ............... Yep, i have never had sex without having one. I must be a kind of freak of nature cause, i will have 3 to 4 before were done. And when i feel him explode it sends me right of the edge again......everytime. Maybe im lucky or he is talented, i wouldn't know for sure as he is the only person i have ever had sex with


----------



## socitycourty

I don't know the actual day I conceived but I remember during that cycle I did not have an orgasm. Unfortunately I don't have them from penetration, it has to be manual or other ways.....but I guess you don't need it as I got a BFP that cycle from having sex every day for a week. LOL


----------



## JASMAK

No...but there wasn't intercourse for our pregnancy! lol


----------



## babymaug

i have at least 2 or 3 each time... before him... oh is still talking about that night... must have been pretty hott... and well he hasn't gotten very much sense than LOL!


----------



## Sovereign

No,i didn't. Its something struggle with x


----------



## sophias mama

Yes


----------



## LilDreamy

I never ever orgasm during sex. maybe once in my life!
and I have a hard time after sex sense it is so sensitive afterwards.

AND I have conceived three times by first month trying. So Orgasms aren't necessary for conceiving. :D


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I voted yes!, not to be graphic but it was a huge one that tensed my whole body and not just my lady bits _


----------



## Gudrun

Nope


----------



## arj

All three times I tried to concieve it worked immedietely, this time with twins! No orgasms for me!


----------



## MeanKitty23

I didn't have an orgasm. It was November 4, 2011 - my most fertile day. That didn't come to mind until after our session though. 

I assume if you're having a good time, it doesn't matter what you do. I like to say I have two ways of enjoying sex - I either have an orgasm or I have the "Omg this feels amazing" glow. I'm not sure if anyone could relate to that, but that's what I say about it. And that time it was the "Omg this feels amazing!" A few weeks later, BAM! Baby in the oven.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Nope, I always had to fake it with FOB. We conceived right away!:happydance:


----------



## Chris72

Nope


----------

